# Permanent Residence application delayed for more than 18 months



## krish_5_ (Jan 12, 2016)

Good Day:

I am an Indian National residing in South Africa on a general work permit since June 2009. 

I have applied for a Permanent Residence in August 2014 in VFS and I haven't received any update on it since then. When I check the status on VFS it says that it has been forwarded to DHA for Adjudication on 8th August 2014.

I have been contacting the call centre of Department of Home Affairs on their CSC mail id. Their only reply is that they do not have an update and to contact them after 2 weeks. Once in October 2015 they have asked to mail a copy of my application and supporting documents to them, which I did. 

The normal turn around time for permanent residence application is 8 months. It has been more than 18 months since my application. 

How should I proceed with this now? Should I take any legal route? If yes, any pointers on how to go ahead with that? or is it advisable to hold on for a while?

I am completely lost and would appreciate any inputs on this. 

Regards
Krishna.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Apparently most application made in 2014 is being delayed.


----------



## krish_5_ (Jan 12, 2016)

I have seen people who have applied in November 2014 and got the approved PR document by August 2015.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi krish_5, 

I sincerely hope that you have continued to extend your temporary residency? 
You have an option to ask an attorney to write a legal letter of demand for an outcome. This gets sent to the Director-General and hopefully an outcome is received. The next step would be a high court application, if the letter of demand didn't work. You will definitely receive an outcome then.


----------



## sirat (May 9, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Hi krish_5,
> 
> I sincerely hope that you have continued to extend your temporary residency?
> You have an option to ask an attorney to write a legal letter of demand for an outcome. This gets sent to the Director-General and hopefully an outcome is received. The next step would be a high court application, if the letter of demand didn't work. You will definitely receive an outcome then.


Hi LegalMan:-

under what circumstances we can demand the Letter of demand. I had applied for long term Visitors visa in Jan for my new born son here in VFS , Randburg and its has been more than 8 weeks now. 

Can i ask if the you can help me on this.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Sirat,

What permit/visa was your son on when you did the application?


----------

